# Best Braid?



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking of respooling my snapper reel and am chasing your opinions on what is a good quality braid to use.

Looking in the 20 pound range. Currently have 20lb fireline on board but time for a change.

Not looking for the cheapest but something decent.

Thanks everyone!

Al


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nitlon PE, no competition. Makes Fireline look like hemp.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good question al, ill be interested in the answer, i just put finns on mine and the stuff definitely performs better than fireline. cheers pete


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

sbd said:


> Nitlon PE, no competition. Makes Fireline look like hemp.


I Concur


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe we should start a poll on this?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry for the half-hijack
but.......
how much would the nitlon set you back?
i'm just about to re-spool my plastics rod to get rid of this fireline.
i have a spool of 8lb cajun red braid at home but am wondering if i should bother oing out and getting something different


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

zipper said:


> how much would the nitlon set you back?


I pay around $90 for 300m of 15lb, and around $40 for 125m. Lighter weights are slightly cheaper.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

sbd said:


> Makes Fireline look like hemp.


Got some old fireline lying around was going to toss it but maybe I'll just dig out the ole hooka ;-)


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

wopfish said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Nitlon PE, no competition. Makes Fireline look like hemp.
> ...


As do I


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fins PRT and tufline xp are both good but i am leaning more to tufline now as it has less texture than the fins.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I use Fins for most of my reels(6) except for the ones with mono(3) and 6lb fireline for trout. I have never felt the need to try any other brand because as an allrounder Fins ticks all the boxes. Yet to try the 4lb fins but from 10lb to 50lb is very good.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Fins XS(extra smooth) would be worth a try, not sure of price.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nitlon PE for me as well....

I used Fireline but will never go back to it after Nitlon.

As for price I am unsure in terms of 125m spools as my previous tackle shop had bulk rolls and spooled my reels by the metre. I understand though that the 125m spools are very comparable to Fireline in price.

I faintly remember Tackleworld in Canberra having the large bulk spools of Nitlon (1000m?) for sale but cannot confirm for sure. Wish I had bought one as I cannot find a Nitlon stockist in the Mind North Coast and am about to send my reels back to my inlaws in Goulburn to have them spooled up! :?

I use 6lb Nitlon for the bulk of my fishing - give it a try I doubt you will be disappointed.

Bart70


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Sunline Super PE for me. Super strong and super supple. I've never had a problem with it and it's fairly cheap at around $30 for 150m, and $60 for 300m.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

It seems that Nitlon is the popular choice so far. Sounds like a good thing. I'll have to try and source some.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

My preferences are Team Daiwa sensor, or Sunline super PE, with Nitlon PE a close 3rd


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Anything but fireline.
Seriously, Nitlon PE is my standard brand but I've also use Suffix, FINS and Palladium. Of them, the Nitlon seems to be the most supple - important for long casts with no wind knots.
Hate fireline, have 1000m of 10lb here that I will never use.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Anything but fireline.


A lot of people say that... I've never really had a problem with it but I can see that is is a bit... straw(ish)?!?! You guys are fast selling me on this Nitlon!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Alster99 said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Anything but fireline.
> ...


I wish my fireline was strawish! It's been worn in to the point that it's gone from a lurid green to faded yellow and is still comparable to fencing wire :lol: !


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

keza said:


> fins PRT and tufline xp are both good but i am leaning more to tufline now as it has less texture than the fins.


The TufLine XP is good, but maybe I should try some Nitlon.....


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

anyone had experience with cajun red braid?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Like my Tuffline as well as PowerPro (although PowerPro is a bit hard to get in Aust).


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Braid could be a subject of much debate. Personal choice really. What is stocked in your local area may have something to do with what you use too.
I can't remember the one I am using now cos I threw the packet away but I know that I will never use berkley again. I found that the berkley fireline (in the light lines) twisted up too much and knoted alot. Bionic seems to be fairly popular around here and both the local tackle shop and BCF carry it.

The guy at BCF steered me toward bionic but didn't have the poundage I wanted so I went to the local tackle shop and they had it but, they steered me toward something they claimed was better still. I find it comes off the reel like silk. I will find out the brand and edit this post. My latest rod however, is spooled up with 2lb braid of another brand again. The 1st brand he sold me didn't do a 2lb. Again, I will let you know the brand later.

I think it probably has alot to do with what tackle you are using and what fish you are chasing, for example, the rod I just bought and matched up with a shimano 1000 loaded with 2lb braid is for chasing bream but it would be usless around the marina with oyster covered poles everywhere, but perfect for sand flats with plenty of room for the fish to run and no snags. Although the marina has much bigger bream.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I have Platil millenium braid on all my reels and it is very good braided line. Very similiar to fins except the platil is a little more forgiving on the fingers. I've used it from bream to snapper right through to fishing for reef fish off port douglas and cairns.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi again everyone!

Any idea where I can buy some of this Nitlon braid? Anywhere in Melbourne or online would be a help.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive been using Nitlon on all my reels for about a year and found in the 4lb on all my shimano 1000 reels 3off was getting wind knots all the time tryed all the ideas Ive seen but eventually came to the conclusion that it was the braid changed to microfuse (not true braid ) no more knotting I also have 2stradic 2500 and a sol 2500 with nitlon 6lb no problem?
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

Never used fire line, but from all reports its not all that good. I use Bionic Braid and fins, works great


----------



## lovefishin (Sep 8, 2008)

Never used fire line, but from all reports its not all that good. I use Bionic Braid and fins, works great


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

For me its super PE's big brother from sunline Castaway, mainly because 10lb castaway is the same diameter as all the other 6lb lines. Lets me go heavier without the spooking the fish. Not cheap but $70 for 150m.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I usually load my spools with Nitlon PE (4lb to 20lb). But I think the best braid I've used is TDSensor - I've only tried 6lb so far but it would have to be the best I've tried to date.


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

I have 6 different braids on 6 different rods but I think the Nitlon is probly the best although there's not much in it.


----------



## mossyrevo (Jan 25, 2009)

Alster99,

Ray Longs tackle shop in Geelong stocks the Nitlon braid. Not sure where in Victoria Highett is, so Geelong might be a bit far out of your way.

Cheers.


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I've never had a problem with Fireline and only had a couple of tangles in thousands of casts, i also use Fins. Never had a tangle in fireline that has taken long to de-tangle either (i have great patience). For those new to it and that do a lot of estuary fishing remember you don't have to spool your entire reel with Braid. Work out what you need (casting distance and fish fighting distance) and just top shot your reel with it. So if you need 50m then top shot 50 metres. To do this you sort of do it in reverse i.e Put 50 metres of braid onto another reel then the mono, then wind it back onto your original reel otherwise it's hard to judge how much braid you have left to put on.

I know most people already know this but it might help a beginner or two. I remember when i was first told how to do it and save money. Also might let those that are worried about the cost of braid try a better braid for the same cost. Don't think the professionals don't do this, because a lot of them do and there sponsored.

If your chasing Snapper or kingfish forget i ever posted.


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Sorry i didn't read the post below this one which mentions backing with mono etc.


----------

